# not a bunny, but a goodbye to sabrina



## katt (Nov 26, 2007)

cause of death is completely unknown. i came home yesterday, and lula, the other rattie girl, was huddled in a corner of the cage, looking scared. i checked on her, and then i went to go check on sabrina, and she was in her box, already gone.

it is always sad when something so young loses their life, a life, that wasn't even wanted by her past owners.

poor lula, she is all alone. i am just about to get her out for a cuddle session. . .

so, to sabrina:

someone didn't want you, but you were wanted, you went through more pain in your short little life, then what anything should go through. rest in peace baby girl, you will be missed


----------



## ra7751 (Nov 26, 2007)

We are so sorry for your loss...it is never easy to lose one. But you made her special by taking her in and helping her. I'm sure you were probably the only bright spot in her short life. RIP Sabrina.

Randy


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 26, 2007)

Aww...RIP little Sabrina...

My love to you and yours, Katt...that's so sad...

At least she knew she was loved for a short time, rather than never having felt love at all in her short little lifetime...:hug:


----------



## binkies (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry.  You gave her a great life. Even though it was short, it was much better than passing away in a box in a parking lot because nobody cared.


----------



## katt (Nov 26, 2007)

i just wish i new what happened. lula and sabrina were going to make the trip down to muskegon in the next week or 2 to a rescue that deals with a lot of rats. i thought it would be the best place for them. now i am not sure what to do. i know i will keep lula and watch her like a hawk for signs of being sick for the next few weeks, i would never want to bring her down there ill and have something happen to her or the other rats. i would love to keep her, maybe now that she is alone, i really want to. but if she went to the rat rescue then she would be bonded with one of their lonely ratties.

i am just giving it time. lula just spent the last 2 hours cuddled in my jacket pocket sleeping while i did the dishes. . .i feel so bad for her. . .


----------



## Haley (Nov 26, 2007)

Im so sorry, Katie. :sad:

Rest in peace little Sabrina.


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Although I'm not a rattie fan - she sure was cute.

Peg


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 26, 2007)

She may have had a URI that you didn't catch onto :?. It's not your fault, they can be hard to spot sometimes. It also could have been some other unknown illness , you don't know her past.


RIP Sabrina, run wild in rattie heaven :hearts.


----------



## stargazerLily (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm deeply sorry for your loss. I can sympathize. I lost two of my own rats today, and one two weeks ago, causes unknown for all three. RIP little Sabrina, to my own, RIP Bravo and Solara (and Octavia who passed two weeks ago). Run free on the big rodent wheel in the sky!


----------



## Greta (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry Katt... Rest in peace, Sabrina, you little cutie. :rainbow:


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss, Katt. And also for yours, stargazerlily.

Run wild at the Bridge, little ratties.



Jan


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 2, 2007)

I don't know how I missed this before... I'm so sorry to hear about Sabrina. Poor baby girl and poor little Lula! Bless her heart. :hug:


----------



## EileenH (Dec 2, 2007)

Awww, I'm sorry too. I lost one too that was a baby once,that I adopted. It was when I first started getting pet rats, and I had what I was told was an experienced rat vet. I had the little man neutered and he didn't make it through the night.

Like everyone else said, Sabrina knew what it was like to be loved, even if was for a short time.

Sweet dreams, little girl:hearts


----------



## Tokiedokie (Dec 2, 2007)

RIP your lovely Sabrina  any pet loss is so devasting. :rip:


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Dec 3, 2007)

Im so sorry for your loss.. RIP little Sabrina..


----------

